# Frage an Rudy Project Träger (Erfahrungen)



## ICM2007 (10. Februar 2010)

Hi @all,

ich habe mich nach langem Lesen und testen für eine 
Rudy Project entschlossen. Nun hat aber mein Apollo Dealer natürlich nicht alle Modelle auf Lager, und ich 
habe hier mehrfach von der Exeption gelesen.
Hat denn jemand auch die Kabrio ?
Oder ist die EXCEPTION ImpactX auch zum aufklappen?

Die aufklappbaren Brillen finde ich einfach genial, weil man eigentlich normale Gläsergröße einfügen kann und somit das Sehfeld nicht so eingeschränkt ist, wie bei manchen Clipin Brillen.
Nur welche nehmen

Also klärt mich mal auf welche einzelne Modelle welche 
Vor und Nachteile hat, bitte 

Danke dafür schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du die normale Gläsergröße einfügen willst, wozu dann noch aufklappbar?

Habe mittlerweile die zweite Rudy Projekt Rydon. Mein Optiker hat das Sehfeld vermessen, die Dioptrin sowieso, das Ganze ging mit der Brillenfassung zu Rodenstock. Die haben dann die serienmäßigen Gläser rausgenommen, die entsprechend geschliffenen bruchfesten Kunststoffgläser (mein Wunsch: gelb, photochromatisch) eingesetzt und fertig. Durch die Grundfarbe gelb und die Selbsttönung funktioniert die Brille zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Die neuen Gläser sind genauso austauschbar, d.h. die ausgebauten Seriengläser kann ich jederzeit wieder einsetzen.

Kam mit den Clips innen nicht klar und das auf- und zugeklappe war mir auch nix. Bin zusammen mit meinem Optiker bei der Suche nach einer funktionierenden Brille für die Höhenrettung zu dieser Lösung gekommen. Und fürs Radfahren funktioniert das Ganze ebenfalls einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_85 (11. Februar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mein Optiker hat das Sehfeld vermessen, die Dioptrin sowieso, das Ganze ging mit der Brillenfassung zu Rodenstock. Die haben dann die serienmäßigen Gläser rausgenommen, die entsprechend geschliffenen bruchfesten Kunststoffgläser (mein Wunsch: gelb, photochromatisch) eingesetzt und fertig.



Wie viel hast du denn so ca. für ein Glas von Rodenstock bezahlt?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mich mit der Preisgestaltung mal auseinander gesetzt, weil mich diese Lösung auch interessiert hat. Nachdem ich die Preise gesehen hab´, hab ich mich doch entschieden, weiterhin meine Kontaktlinsen mit "normaler" Bikebrille zu tragen. Du kannst rechnen, dass dich ein Satz Gläser ca. das doppelte bis dreifache der Brille kostet.

Heißt: ein Satz der Gläser, die Chaotenkind hat einschleifen lassen, dürfte ca. bei 300 bis 400 Euro liegen, denke ich. Ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn es günstiger ist. Eine bessere Lösung als diese Klipps ist es allemal, nur eben auch wirklich teuer. 

Außerdem gut zu wissen: die Grenze des Machbaren lag bei meinen Recherchen bei ca. -5 Dioptrien. Wer, wie ich stärker fehlsichtig ist, dem reicht diese Lösung dann trotzdem nicht. Leider!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2010)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Wie viel hast du denn so ca. für ein Glas von Rodenstock bezahlt?
> Gruß Chris


 
Seufz, der Gesamtpreis des Nasenfahrrads lag bei knapp 570 Euronen. Da hab ich mich auch erst einmal geschüttelt. Wenn man für das Gestell 120 Euro abzieht, müsste ein Glas bei ca. 225 Öcken gelegen haben.

Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Bequemlichkeit und die gute Sicht.


----------



## ICM2007 (15. Februar 2010)

Nun gut,
ich denke darüber muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass es etwas heftig ins Geld gehen kann, wohlgemerkt...........kann 

Je nach Stärke der Sehbeeinträchtigung wird es wahrscheinlich um so teurer.
Dann noch verschiedene Entspiegelungsgrade etc. pp.

Die Frage ist dabei, ob ich alle Features zum Biken brauche?
Würde ich mir eine Sportbrille (Sonnenbrille) mit den Fähigkeiten meiner normalen Brille zulegen würde ich wahrscheinlich beim Doppelten liegen was hier schon an Zahlen genannt wurde.
Meine normale täglich genutzte Gleitsichtbrille hat 928,- gekostet wobei auf die Fassung 240 entfielen.

Dank einer Zusatzversicherung wurde mir fast 95 % erstattet. Soweit so gut für mich. 
An einer Sonnenbrille, die ich ebenso medizinisch verschrieben bekommen habe, habe ich allerdings nur Gläser mit normalem Schliff, also keine Gleitsicht einsetzen lassen.
Sichtfeld ab  2. Viertel bis Ferne. Damit kann ich zwar keine Zeitung richtig lesen, aber zum Motorradfahren und auf dem MTB und überhaupt beim Outdoorsport reicht das allemal, und kostete nicht mal ein Drittel. 

Nur ist die halt etwas modischer, desweiteren zu dunkel und schützt das
Auge gegen Staub und Zugluft nur unzureichend.

Also soll was passendes her und die "Kabrio Linie" Metallfassung

siehe Link:  http://www.rudyproject.de/?m1=2&m2=1&ue=FREIZEITBRILLEN

scheinen eine gute Lösung zu sein. Weil der Optiker sie auch zum Biken und Skifahren selbst benutzt, wie er sagt
Ich werde mal mit meinen Daten zu ihm gehen und lass mir mal in dieser Richtung einen Kostenvoranschlag machen.

Bis dahin hat vielleicht noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Rudy Project und teilt sie hier mit, das wäre schon wichtige Mitteilungen für viele Sehbehinderte

Besten Dank
Ich melde mich wieder.


----------



## ICM2007 (18. Februar 2010)

So, der Optiker hat sich entschuldigt, denn er hat mir eine falsche Auskunft
gegeben.
Wir reden nicht vom Typ:  "Kabrio" sondern von der "Exeption LX ". 

Habe mir die noch mal genau angeguckt und  mir einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen. Mit farbigen Ersatzgläsern bei meiner Sehschwäche ca.
360. (Grundpreis 299,-)
Das ist noch im Rahmen. Ich denke die wirds. 

Hier der Link:  http://www.rudyproject.de/?m1=2&m2=1&art=Brille&model=Exception ImpactX


----------



## joku68 (18. Februar 2010)

Die Exeption ist prima. Ich hab die bereits seit Jahren im Einsatz. Wobei ich kürzlich auf die Rodenstock ProAct5 umgestiegen bin (mit selbsttönenden und polarisierenden Gläsern +2,75 Dioptrien plus Prisma für 475 ). Man hat halt nur ein Glas vor Augen. Und mit dem eingearbeiteten Prisma war das deutlich günstiger als z. B. ne Adidas EvilEye mit r+h-Gläsern.


----------



## ICM2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Tja die hatte ich auch im Blick und einiges Gutes wurde hier auch schon über die geschrieben.

Allerdings bist Du dann auf eine bestimmte Farbe fixiert,
im Gegensatz zur "Exeption",  die ich mir wohl mit hell Roten und Klaren Ersatzgläsern hole. (Besser fürn Nighttrail)
Ein paar Ersatzgläser klar ca. 30 in rot ca. 40.

Da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## joku68 (19. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Wechselgläsern stimmt schon, aber mit den Gläsern hab ich bisher noch keine Wechselgläser vermisst. Die SunContrast-Gläser von Rodenstock tönen sich aber selbst von Orange nach Braun. Ich hab sie jetzt seit ca. 6 Monaten und selbst in der Dämmerung bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit ist das Orange noch hell genug, um alles bestens sehen zu können. Das liegt vermutlich an der Polarisation (auf Grund der man die Konturen wesentlich besser erkennt). Neulich bin ich sogar einen Nightright mit der Brille gefahren - kein Problem.

Ich hab sie auch schon bei allen Wetterlagen beim Skifahren getestet:


----------



## dgdracing (3. März 2010)

Hab mir eine Rydon machen lassen mit -6diop Einsätzen. Der Optiker arbeitet eng mit Rudy zusammen, aber dennoch wars eine Enttäuschung. Jetz versuche ich mal die Exception...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (4. März 2010)

6 Diop`s iss heftich 
Ich habe Gott sei dank nur leichte "Altersguckschwächen"
und die Exeption wird`s erst mal definitv.
Ist sowieso meine erste Sportbrille mit optischen Gläsern.
Also defintiv Testpremiere. 
Meld mich wieder mit meinen Erfahrungen, wenn ich sie
einfahren durfte. Wird demnächst bestellt.


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

dgdracing schrieb:


> Hab mir eine Rydon machen lassen mit -6diop Einsätzen. Der Optiker arbeitet eng mit Rudy zusammen, aber dennoch wars eine Enttäuschung. Jetz versuche ich mal die Exception...



dasselbe hab ich auch erlebt. ich hab mir mal eine apache mit optischen gläsern ausstatten lassen (-5 dioptrien). war auch eine enttäuschung, obwohl der optiker meinte, das sei kein großes problem. 
ab einer bestimmten stärke ist wohl doch schluss


----------



## mspitzmu (4. März 2010)

Moin,

ich hab die ImpactX anstatt mit den clipgläsern mit dem windstop-schaumstoffeinsatz + linsen. Ist für mich die beste Lösung da ich tierisch Wind empfidnlche Augen habe.


----------



## talybont (17. März 2010)

4 Jahre Exception LX und nix zu meckern. Nur die Nasenpads mussten nach 3 Jahren runter und bald der ganze Nasenbügel. Schweiss ist halt aggressiv.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## ICM2007 (17. März 2010)

Jepp,
komme gerade von einer Probefahrt bis eben zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit, als vor etwa 25 Minuten hier. 

Habe sie heute bekommen die Exeption Impact X ,
Gestell silber, 1x Gläser grau und 1x rot, die Klaren habe ich mir erst mal gespart und ich muss sagen die hellroten Gläser sind optimal bei Sonnenlicht am heutigen Tag und bis eben zur Dämmerung.
Trägt sich wunderbar  
Weniger Zugluft am Auge, sehr kontraststark, das liebe ich und auch auf dem Motorrad heute mittag einfach nur Klasse. 

ich glaube das war fürs erste die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## nighthitcher (7. April 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrschiffer (24. Dezember 2010)

I found that awesome too. The thing with the foldable glasses is that they tend break easily than I first expected. In my case the vision was limited too. To be honest I actually prefer staying with clipping stuff. This time I dont even want to get my optician involved. I like what chaotic child did though. How is the photochromic thing going, sounds like something my daughter was talking about back in October. We recently had a student at Firebrand Training share his photochromic experience with the class, bit of a showoff to be frank.


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Juli 2016)

Hat von den Exception-Nutzern evtl. jemand die Breite im Bereich der Scharniere zur Hand?
Wäre super.


----------



## komamati-san (4. September 2016)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Hat von den Exception-Nutzern evtl. jemand die Breite im Bereich der Scharniere zur Hand?
> Wäre super.


Sind 130mm, von Drehpunkt zu Drehpunkt. Also eher schmal.

Weiß einer von euch, wo es Ersatzgläser für den Flip-Up in transparent günstig zu erwerben sind? Das Angebot von Sportbrille.com mit 46,-€ fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd...


----------

